# #Event - Signage on 21c



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Waling out yesterday
Giant new sign on the side of this tower
so huge !

New York
Non Stop 
Daily

And the statue of L 
right below that 
gonna be huge !


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

More updates soon as it should be up in like 2 days


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Koool  looks nice , But i`m not for Adverts on Buildings !


----------



## Nizey (Oct 14, 2003)

Same here, too bad they're ruining one of the best towers in Dubai!!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Wounder how long it will stay up for


----------



## Alt-Tab (Feb 16, 2004)

From AMEInfo








http://www.ameinfo.com/news/Detailed/40824.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

why is the sign cut off


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Still lots more to do


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

http://www.ameinfo.com/news/Detailed/40824.html

Related Information

World 's Current Graphic Record Holder: Presently the window graphic world record is held by Phoenix Communications Inc., producers of a panel measuring 6,760 sq m (72,762 sq ft) which was featured on the front side of the 43-storey COEX building in Sam-Sung-Dong, KangNam-Gu, Seoul, South Korea in June 2002.

Research has shown Emirates' window graphic is currently the tallest window graphic in the world.

About the Statue of Liberty:
Located on Liberty Island in New York Harbour, the Statue of Liberty was given by the people of France to the people of the United States in October 1886, to commemorate 100 years of American independence and as a gift of international friendship. The statue was built by Auguste Bartholdi, who began working on it in France in 1875. The statue's structural engineer was Gustave Eiffel, also responsible for the famous tower in Paris.


----------



## Style™ (Sep 15, 2002)

that is a cool window thing! i like it and the building too.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Its almost done will post photos tomorrow


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

As seen in the skyline ( add your own )










Peaking out behind there


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)




----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

That IS cool!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

thats great ! Love it form there
I want ot get one walking across defence round about


----------



## dubai_dude (Feb 3, 2004)

Its soo big that it seems like a part of the bulding! not an advertisement


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Yes it is Big , but it hides the beautiful facade 21st gives , so they should bring it down as soon as possible !


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

I thinki it will be long term like 6 months plus
hope they clean it often as it sure to get dirty ( speaking of that look slike sand storm today )


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

another shot from me


----------



## Darkknight (Jan 9, 2004)

the last photo is amazing
!!!  
Cheers
:cheers:


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

it is kool , but i cant see what all the fuss is about , its just a poster !! or is there something i dont know


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

LOL it is just a poster but it a change to a big building
nothing much eles really


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

looking up


----------

